# can we bill for 2 peripheral catheters??



## millortsui (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a patient which our doctor placed 2 continous catheters on both pop fossa nerve and saphenoous nerve.  My question are:

1. can I code 64449 2 times?

2. do anyone get pay under this scenario?

thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 28, 2010)

I noticed that Medicare's Medically Unlikely Edits has quantity of 2, which I assume means you can bill twice. But other than that I am not sure to the answer of your question. Did he establish in the notes the necessity of having two?


----------



## millortsui (Sep 28, 2010)

well, the physician had done 2 injections on pop fossa block and sephenous nerve block.  Then he noted that he did "continous catheter insertion".

so I think I can code it as 

64449
64450 x 2

or should I code it as 64449 x 2 with 64450 x 2.

it is a common scenario.  

he did not note it what there were a need for 2 or more injections.  He just noted what he didi.


----------

